# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  User Review: Hydor Prime 10

## illumnae

After a nice discussion with some helpful folks in another thread, I bought myself a Hydor Prime 10 for my 1ft cube (the eden 501 just doesn't cut it!). As Hydor is one of the lesser used brands around, I thought I'd just contribute a short personal review of the item as I put it to use.

*Initial impressions*

I haven't put the item to use yet as my media is still cycling and also because I need to find suitable inlet/outlets for the filter (described further below), so this post shall be confined to my initial impressions upon opening the box and doing a cursory inspection of the item. I'll post more when I set up the filter and when I've put it to use.

***

My first impression of the filter is that it's very solidly made. The clear plastic is thick and robust. I've owned eheims before, and my impression whenever I hold an eheim and/or bring it to the backyard to maintain it, I get the distinct feeling that If I were to drop it with the media inside, it would shatter. I get no such feeling with the Hydor. The plastic feels like it could survive a 4ft drop with media inside.

The filter cover also locks well and the clasps holding the cover to the body doesn't look like it'd break. There's less moving parts than the Eheim Pro2 series clasps so it'd less likely to detach itself.

There's a media basket provided, which is both a blessing and a bane. the blessing is of course convenience for maintenance, since the entire basket can be pulled out. However, the basket doesn't sit as snugly against the edge of the canister as eheim baskets do. As such, there may be bypass during filtration, which means it won't be as efficient.

Another gripe I have is the autoprime system. The Hydor uses a similar autoprime system to the Eden 501, in that there's a screw cap on the top of the canister where you pour water in till it's full before closing it and switching the canister on. This makes it only slightly more convenient than the eheim classics and much less convenient that the eheim pros. After all, it's not much difference filling the canister before switching it on and pouring water into a hole in the cover. Furthermore, the cap isn't that easy to screw back on and Ben at Wu Hu told me that it breaks easily so I need to take care when screwing it on. I was hoping for a button/lever like the eheim pros/eccos, fluvals, tetras and other filters with autoprime have, but it didn't deliver.

My biggest gripe has to be the inflexible inlet and outlets. Hydor seems to have gotten into their head that the Prime 10 can only be used for certain tank sizes and their inlet/outlet are customized to fit that tank size. Positions cannot be changed, the inlets and outlets cannot be lengthened or shortened and even DIY sawing isn't possible. Basically, If you have too big or too small a tank than what the folks at Hydor envisioned, you have to go find your own inlet and outlet. I bought this filter to avoid the ugly green of eheims, but I may end up having to use eheim inlets and outlets anyway because of this flaw in design. What's the point of throwing in features like a surface skimmer when it can only be used in a predetermined tank size?

*Conclusion*

This is by no means a perfect filter. It has it's good points and bad points both. The good points definitely leave a good impression while most of the bad points can be ignored. The one single flaw that I must complain about is the dismal inlet/outlet that Hydor shortsightedly provided.

All in all, it's value for money as far as initial impressions go. I can buy a Prime 10 and throw in green eheim pipings for lower cost than an Eheim 2211 off the shelf. The benefit of this would be quick disconnects and a very slightly more convenient priming system (pouring into a hole instead of filling then covering). If I throw in the cost of quick disconnects with an Eheim 2211, I can buy a set of knockoff lily pipes with the filter and have some spare change leftover. The downside, of course, is that Hydor does not have the pedigree than Eheim has. 

Only time will tell whether or not the extra features are worth the sacrifice of pedigree.

----------


## CK Yeo

Great review! I am using the same filter for my small tanks for about 10yrs. My only complain is the motor head (The thing at the top, whatever you call it) is difficult to take apart after a while. Nevertheless, it has not broken down once except that I used a bit too much force and broke one of the plastic taps.

ck

----------


## Merviso

Actually I find Eden 501 working well for my 1.5ft tank. Only thing is to attach a sponge filter at the inlet. I'm using those two sponge type which will not clog easily. Maybe will change the filter media to all Biohome and it will become a good biological filter...  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

I'm the opposite, found eden 501 not enough for my 1.5ft tank, bought 2213 and it too powerful  :Razz: . Thinking to buy hydor Prime 10 or 2211.

----------


## oblivion

good summary about the hydor prime 10  :Well done: 
i agree very much with your comment that the good points are good, while the bad points largely can be ignored except for the inlet/outlet pipes

i am actually fine with the autoprime on the hydor since my habit is to fill my canisters to the brim before switching on so as long as it works and the filter starts and runs along nicely i am happy enough  :Cool: 

as for the inlet/outlet pipes, i get around that by using lily pipes as mentioned before
not a big issue for me either since i prefer using lily pipes rather than conventional inlet/outlets anyway
mainly for the minimalistic look in my tanks actually  :Razz: 

pedigree-wise, i think its safe to say that hydor is not as well-known, famous or popular as eheim.
longevity-wise, i can't comment since i have not had the 10+ years usage experience on the hydor as some other have had with their eheims
but my usage experience with it so far is that it has never failed me or given me any problems

----------


## illumnae

I did consider lily pipes, but the ANS 13mm inlet was also 30cm long (ie too long for my tank). Not sure how long the other red box type is though. that really limits my inlet/outlet options

----------


## Shadow

You can install the inlet little bit up, floating. I did that before, though I still prefered surface skimmer than lily pipe inlet.

----------


## Merviso

Maybe it will be great if some DIY experts here can come up with a way to Modify the inlet tube at an attractive price...  :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

> I did consider lily pipes, but the ANS 13mm inlet was also 30cm long (ie too long for my tank). Not sure how long the other red box type is though. that really limits my inlet/outlet options


red box? i guess you mean the 10mm ones?
they will fit - lengthwise not very long. maybe around 15-20 cm for the inlet
i used to own a set but sold away couple months back
but you will need step-down converters to transit from the 12/16mm hoses to the 10mm pipes though

----------


## illumnae

There's a 13mm red box one too, same brand

----------


## Shadow

yes the red box do come with different sizes

----------


## illumnae

Here's Part 2 of the review:

*Setting Up*

After my rather positive initial review, I must say that I am sorely disappointed. The Hydor Prime 10 is a total pain to set up. I'm here after 30 minutes of attempting to get the thing to work, and I've had to revert to the Eden 501 (which, incidentally, works right away when I plug it in). 

The instruction booklet is rather sparse, and from what I gather, I just need to ensure that the red line at the inlet is below the water and the water level mark at the outlet is also below the water, fill the canister with water and plug it in. Simple? Very simple. Except that it doesn't work.

I've tried unplugging and replugging, lowering the inlet till it hits the soil, disconnecting the hoses, filling THOSE up as well and reconnecting them. All to no avail. There isn't even suction at the inlet as I see a stray bit of moss not being sucked towards the inlet. All I get is an annoying rattling sound from the impeller even though the filter has been filled to overflowing and the water not moving at all.

Very sorely disappointed. Looks like I've wasted a good $69 on this filter.

----------


## Shadow

Take out the outlet, put it in bucket make sure you place the bucket below the water level. Let the water running free for a while, also shake the canister a bit to let all the trap air out. 

Work all the time, at least for my canister filter  :Razz: . I never trust those auto priming thingy.

----------


## illumnae

so i need to place a bucket below my table and let the filter run for awhile in the bucket? Or prime it with a bucket first before sealing the taps and transferring it to the tank? This is an office tank so space is quite limited.

----------


## CK Yeo

:Grin: 
I do not use the autoprime inlet anymore, but I vaguely remember that it will prime when you fill it enough. I fill via the inlet/outlet instead and it works as well. Give it a shake, maybe it will help the air lock.

ck

----------


## illumnae

I filled the inlet/outlet hoses and I filled the canister itself till the water was overflowing. Water just wasn't moving. Maybe the filter just needs to be placed below the tank and not beside it. Got conned by Ben

----------


## CK Yeo

I have used it beside the tank before. But it was a 2 feet tank.

ck

----------


## aquanatix

Hmmm...that's strange,the auto priming feature rocks in my case.
Just fill filter to the max,screw in lock and start!Don't even have to fill in pipes?
Take it from me...ignore all misc bucket,fill pipes etc?
Before you sell it off(which i just happen to come across ad on the marketplace) give it another try.Move it 1st below the table to kick start the filter THEN shift it up to see if it works. If all else fails...can always drop by my place when you're free and i'll give you a convincing demo!Living in the west also so more then happy to meet you up for coffee  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Move it 1st below the table to kick start the filter THEN shift it up to see if it works.


I believe the tank and the canister are both placed on the work desk. It will be very difficult to move the tank to the floor, kick start it, replace the hose with shorter ones...

I shouldn't mention brandname here... but I have 2 similar size canisters (of other brand) running next to my 1ft tanks with no kick-start issue. Just plug and play  :Smile:  And they don't even claim AUTO PRIME  :Laughing:

----------


## illumnae

The filter has been filled to the max, water coming out of the priming hole when I screw the cap in, yet all I get is the rattling sound.

I'll try again over lunch, and hopefully it works. However, this has marred my experience somewhat  :Sad:

----------


## Merviso

er.... any chance you reversed the in and out on the cannister with the tubing? I did it once myself....  :Knockout:

----------


## Shadow

Tilt the canister 90 to 180 degree for a while until it start sucking the water? just an idea

----------


## Jervis

Oh yeah... there was once I experienced a similar problem with my Eheim Pro II. I lift the lily pipe (outlet) above water level to allow the trapped air to be released... the water then rushed into the canister. Try that  :Smile:

----------


## illumnae

I've checked and the inlet/outlet were not reversed. Lunch hour gone by and I still can't get the filter to prime. Could just be the level at which the filter is placed i guess. With this problem, I doubt I can even sell this filter at a loss  :Crying:

----------


## kersian

> I've checked and the inlet/outlet were not reversed. Lunch hour gone by and I still can't get the filter to prime. Could just be the level at which the filter is placed i guess. With this problem, I doubt I can even sell this filter at a loss


That's strange, I own the same filter and have little problems getting it started. Maybe you should try to rock the filter left and right while filling up the priming hole. I think there's a lot of air pockets in the filter.

Another reason might be the impeller is spoilt but hopefully, that's not the case.

----------


## illumnae

It can't be the impeller because I can hear the impeller rattling away. The filter is definitely full of water because when i screw the autoprime cap back in, i'm squeezing water out. Even when I fill the entire inlet hose with water, I'm still not getting any suction at all upon switching on

----------


## Shadow

does the valve open corectly? I do not see any reason why it can't suck

----------


## illumnae

It could just be the level of the filter in comparison with the tank I guess. The valve is open correctly because I can fill the hose with water.

----------


## CK Yeo

Can you just take a picture of the whole setup? Might be more obvious what is the problem when we see it.

ck

----------


## illumnae

I can't get a proper shot of the setup due to the bookshelf above my tank. Looking from the front, the filter will be hidden from view by the tank. Space constraints because of the office environment sorry  :Sad: 

Basically it's the filter sitting level with the tank and connected to the inlet/outlet. Not many parts to connect wrongly  :Confused:

----------


## CK Yeo

Take the filter to the front. Take a picture to troubleshoot. Get it to work. Put it back. Better than having a filter at the back that doesn't work, right?  :Razz: 

I have used the filter at the same level as the tank before so it shouldn't be the issue. Or else, just suck the outlet to prime it.  :Evil: 

ck

----------


## illumnae

ewww no way! :P

I'm on the verge of calling Ben to ask if I can trade it in for a Eheim 2211 instead

----------


## jacian

Hmm...can't you bring it home first to figure it out how to get it work before bringing it back to office?  :Opps:

----------


## illumnae

Well just called Wu Hu, and I can't trade it in even for a new unit. Guess I'll try again or throw it away  :Crying:

----------


## Savant

Hydor no guarantee one meh?

----------


## Merviso

Hey bro, sorry to see you go through such an ordeal. As a user of Prime 10, I can assure you that this is surely unexpected.

I have a few suggestion:

1. Make sure that you have unlock the inlet and outlet valve (I did ON my filter before with the valve locked and therefore no flow)
2. Open up the canister and check the impeller shaft. It may be broken.
3. If everything else dun work, bring back to Ben to check the filter (I'm sure they will provide this service to you)
4. If you really end up so pissed off with the filter, dun worry, I can always buy over from you later ( But may have to wait till early Aug because I'll be out of town for the next few days for Kelong fishing trip and then station at customer place till month end. Just hold on to the filter for me  :Wink:  )
5. Good Luck!  :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

> Hmmm...that's strange,the auto priming feature rocks in my case.
> Just fill filter to the max,screw in lock and start!Don't even have to fill in pipes?





> That's strange, I own the same filter and have little problems getting it started.





> Hey bro, sorry to see you go through such an ordeal. As a user of Prime 10, I can assure you that this is surely unexpected.


yx, very surprised and sorry to see you having a bad experience with the hydor
my experience with hydor is the same as the other guys - just fill the filter and start!
no issues whatsoever with it

im more inclined to think its a one-off faulty unit rather than a brand problem
i have used 3 hydors before and of course the hydor master  :Razz:  has gone through at one time or another SEVEN of them and we didnt seem to have such problems with the autoprime

saw your sale thread and am quite sad to see you have given up on it
cheer up mate!

----------


## illumnae

Thanks everyone for your kind advice and encouragement. I've obtained an Eheim 2211 last night and after 15 minutes of setup this morning it's running silently. Now to pack up the Hydor Prime 10 to pass to Merviso early next month.

Sorry to be a quitter guys, someone else will have to pick up this review where I left off  :Smile:

----------

